# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành >  Flora Novia căn hộ mặt tiền đại lộ Phạm Văn Đồng ,Phường Linh Tây ,Quận Thủ Đức 0905605508

## nganmai68

Flora Noiva - Thiêt kế Nhật -Phong cách Nhật
Giá chỉ: 1,4 tỷ/căn 2 PN.
Tổng quan dự án căn hộ Flora Noiva.
Chủ đầu tư: Công ty CP Đầu tư Nam Long - Chủ đầu tư uy tín với hàng loạt các dự án thành công được các chuyên gia và khách hàng đánh giá cao và tin tưởng như Mizuki Park, EHome 1, EHome 2, EHome 3,..
Vị trí dự án: Mặt tiền đại lộ Phạm Văn Đồng thuộc phường Linh Tây, quận Thủ Đức, TP. HCM.
Diện tích: 1,2 ha.
Số Block căn hộ: 2 Block.
Tổng số căn hộ: 540 căn.
Diện tích đa dạng: 56m2, 62m2, 68m2, 72m2, 86m2.
Năm bàn giao: Dự kiến quý 2 năm 2020.
Tiện ích vượt trội của dự án căn hộ Flora Novia Thủ Đức:
Hồ bơi nội khu.
Khu vườn chơi cho trẻ.
Phòng tập gym, Spa.
Vườn BBQ.
Khu bóng rổ, tập thể dục thể thao
Vườn Thiền, Yoga.
Phòng Karaoke gia đình và phòng sách cho trẻ.
Thiết kế dự án:
Căn hộ Flora Novia có thiết kế gần giống với các dòng căn hộ Flora khác của Nam Long. Căn hộ được thiết kế mang phong cách Nhật Bản với 2 - 3 mặt thông thoáng, có thể đón gió và năng tự nhiên, phòng bếp được trang bị bếp từ, hồng ngoại cao cấp.
Đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội sở hữu bất động sản tốt khi thật sự bạn có khả năng. Liên hệ để nhận giữ chỗ những vị trí đẹp nhất.0905605508

----------

